# D:\ is not accessible. Incorrect function.



## motorbikes89 (Feb 8, 2007)

when i insert any blank or full dvd/cd rw and open the d drive the error message reads D:\ is not accessible. Incorrect function. 

Now i had a look around and people are saying there should be a recording tab- in drive properties... there isnt

i re installed my drivers... deleting them from the device manager so on so on. 

i think i even deleted some registrys but that messed up all buring i.e. itunes so restored that

i had a look for up to date drivers for the driver.. nothing found

Specs

Pentium 4 
cpu 3.4 ghz
1 gig of ram
IDE DVD-ROM 16X
PIONEER DVD RW DVR 108

Now i got this xp disk off a mate so it maybe a copy (iso torrent) but im not sure. 

thanks for any help!


----------



## motorbikes89 (Feb 8, 2007)

any help would be appreciated???


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Before you read the rest of my post, can you do two checks? One is go into device manager (control panel, system, hardware tab, device manager) and look if there's any yellow exclamation marks, and if the CD/DVD drive is properly detected.
Second thing is to look in the event viewer. It's in control panel, administrative tools. Look in the system log. Any errors? If so double click them and see what they say (copy and paste to us if you think they're relevant).

Copied over (and slightly modified) from my post in
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f149/lost-my-e-drive-dvd-rw-cd-rw-288041.html
(can't be bothered to retype similar stuff from scratch)



blah789 said:


> First thing is to check the obvious: any loose cables (power or data).
> 
> One quick test: can you pop the Windows CD and boot from the drive? (you may need to set the boot order in your BIOS to boot from the CD first, and you have to press a key when the CD asks you whether to boot from it). If yes, the drivers load from the Windows XP CD just fine, I think the problem is with Windows, and not the drive (when you get to the setup screen, just press F3 to exit and reboot). If for some reason, the drive is unbootable, I'd lean towards a hardware problem. A bad drive isn't difficult to replace, and they're so cheap these days, it shouldn't be too much of a hassle at all.


I said the Windows CD, but any other bootable CD you have would work (obviously DON'T use a destructive one like DBaN).



blah789 said:


> Here are some other things to try
> Right click the drive in device manager, and choose uninstall. Then restart your computer. See if it will detect it properly this time.
> Look in device manager and look under primary and secondary IDE channel. Is the CD drive set to DMA mode? Perhaps try switching it to PIO mode, rebooting, see if the drive reads things. When done that test, switch back to DMA mode again, because PIO mode is painfully slow.
> How about in the BIOS? What are the PIO or DMA modes (you may need to browse around to find them)?
> ...





motorbikes89 said:


> Now i got this xp disk off a mate so it maybe a copy (iso torrent) but im not sure.


Any genuine Windows 2000 or XP or Vista CD will look holographic (except I think evaluation and beta versions)


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES 

Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php


----------

